# All Grown up :)



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

My girls just turned 1 y.o. I am very pleased w/how they've turned out. But I think they may be a bit overweight, even for meat goats (Mini Silky X Fainter). What do you think? 

I'll also attach a new pic of Geoffrey, my cartgoat in training. As you can see, he's filling out nicely. He's nine months old now and getting BIG. I don't know how much he weighs but the spool behind him is 36'' tall. He is such a sweetheart and very eager to please. I'm hoping he stays that way. Does personality tend to change much in wethers as they mature?

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

they look great.

Wethers can become a bit pushy since they are so friendly. Keep him in his place in the little things and he will grow up just fine


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday to your pretty young ladies! They all look great....and Geoffrey is gonna be a BIG boy, he is very flashy with all those spots!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Looking great and I love the spots on the third one. Very nice indeed. As for weight they look great.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh and if you are not happy with any of them you can send them here. I am sure we could take in such poor looking goats. LOL ROFL. If you believe that by all means send them HEHE.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I think they look BEAUTIFUL! Perfectly well cared for and healthy!



> I think they may be a bit overweight


Hey now.... Don't we all put on a few pounds at Christmas!! :ROFL:


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks all! I'm thinking about breeding them this fall and want them to be in tip top shape. I've heard being overweight could cause pregnancy complications.

Stacy - Thanks for the insight. Geoffrey is my first and only wether. He is super friendy but hasn't shown any pushy behavior YET. I make my goats work for everything. Four on the "floor" before they're fed or get human attention. Tricks on cue for treats. And I train one-on-one (driving) with Geoffrey every other day. Also, I almost always have my choredog w/me around the goats and she enforces the rules when I'm not watching. For example, if a goat tries to steal the goose greens/feed or pull my jacket off the fence, she busts them, shoos them off. It's kinda' funny, she favors Mitsy, the black doe, and lets her slide with some things. Seems everyone favors Mitsy. <lol>

Deb Mc


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Its not uncommon for goats to gain a little weight over the winter. Come spring and summer they tend to naturally trim down because they don't need the stored fat anymore for warmth. They don't look overweight to me though


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

very nice.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Deb....my 3 wethers are just as big babies as they were when little, my oldest are 4yrs old. I am not a good disciplinarian, but my boys mind pretty good......the only time I have issues is when I get the treats out and then they are all over me!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

That's nice to hear, cdtrum. Thanks for sharing that! I hope Geoffrey follows suit and stays just the way he is except for size. The bigger he gets, the better as the more he weighs, the more weight he can pull.

Deb Mc


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

They all look great!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are all so adorable.  Give the girls a Happy Belated birthday treat from me!!!!!!


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks, gals! 

Jess - If any of your hunky Mini Silky bucks end up in AZ, please let me know. I think I'd like to breed the girls this fall.

Deb Mc


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

DebMc said:


> Thanks, gals!
> 
> Jess - If any of your hunky Mini Silky bucks end up in AZ, please let me know. I think I'd like to breed the girls this fall.
> 
> Deb Mc


I'll let you know Deb!  So far only wethers.... LOTS of wethers... LOL 2 more coming your way in February (Piper and Moon)


----------



## imaginationacres (Sep 27, 2009)

You have beautiful goats (and handsome for Mister. Geoffrey) They look healthy and happy! My wethers have always stayed sweet and gentle, they are "kid-like," even at 2 years of age. One of them went into a mini rut this fall/winter but nothing like a real buck does.


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

I love the coloring on Geoffrey! He is such a handsome boy! And so big too. I can't wait to see him pulling a cart someday.


----------

